# Batterie bloquée à 99%



## Macmao (28 Septembre 2005)

Hello !

Voilà ça fait deja quelques jours que la batterie de mon powerbook est complètement rechargée selon le système d'exploitation .... ça fait d'ailleurs 2,3 jours qu'il est branché non stop... 

Mais la lumière de l'adaptateur reste tout le temps au orange.... et sur le site d'Apple ils disent que la lumiere doit bien etre verte pour recalibrer la batterie...donc je peux pas la recalibrer.....

Parce que bon ça a deja mis beaucoup de temps pour passer de 96%  à 99% (8 heures je dirais) , bref je trouve ça louche, y'a un truc qui cloche...

Une idée sur le problème?
Je dois encore attendre la recharge complète jusqu'à ce que ça passe au vert ? (je peux attendre longtemps j'ai l'impression), ou alors y'a peut être une manip à faire (reset PMU ?) ou alors c'est ma batterie qui approche de sa fin ?

Merci !

Edit : les diodes de la batterie sont bien toutes allumées quand j'appuie sur le bouton qui est dessus...


----------



## benisma (28 Septembre 2005)

Vide complétement ta batterie jusqu'a ce que le PB s' éteigne et recharge. Normalement tu devrais revenir à 100%. Chez moi ça marche.


----------



## Tox (28 Septembre 2005)

Une charge complète avec indicateur compris entre 96 et 100% est normale. Cela dépend du temps durant lequel l'ordinateur reste sur le secteur après être arrivé à 100%.

Edit : et les derniers % de charge sont les plus durs à obtenir. Toutefois 8h, c'est effectivement trop long ! Mon iBook se recharge complétement dans une période de 3h30-4h.


----------



## jlmartin11 (28 Septembre 2005)

99 % c'est bien le mien reste bloqué à 54% et je ne comprend pas pouquoi ?
La batterie est neuve 2 mois et les réglages sont pour autonomie max ...


----------



## Macmao (28 Septembre 2005)

Oué c'est bizarre , là ça oscille entre 99 et 100% et la bague lumineuse toujours en orange...

Je vais refaire un cycle jusqu'a la décharge complète, on verra bien....


----------



## Fondug (29 Septembre 2005)

Question subsidiaire : lorsque j'utilise le portable chez moi, j'ai plutot tendance à le brancher sur secteur systématiquement. Est ce une erreur et ne vaut il pas mieux laisser la batterie se vider pour ensuite la recharger, un peu comme pour les gsm ?


----------



## chagregel (29 Septembre 2005)

La recherche les amis, la recherche :sleep:


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Septembre 2005)

Enlever et remonter la batterie .... décharger à fond ... recharger à fond sans utiliser le mac
Le problème devrait se résoudre


----------



## chagregel (30 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Enlever et remonter la batterie .... décharger à fond ... recharger à fond sans utiliser le mac
> Le problème devrait se résoudre



Si vous aviez (bien) cherché, vous auriez trouvé comme réponse :

-Pour la batterie qui ne dépasse pas les 45%, elle est morte. Surtout si elle n'a que 2 mois, Coup de fil à Apple, SAV, Changement de batterie.

-Pour le reste, la marge de manoeuvre entre 96 et 100 % est normal, c'est le tampon qu'utilise le gestonnaire d'autonomie pour ne pas abimer la batterie quand le portable est sur secteur. Pour arriver à 100 %, il faut bien tomber au niveau des cycles de charge.


----------



## Macmao (30 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Enlever et remonter la batterie .... décharger à fond ... recharger à fond sans utiliser le mac
> Le problème devrait se résoudre




J'ai retrouvé ma bague verte héhé !  

Merci !


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Septembre 2005)

Macmao a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé ma bague verte héhé !
> Merci !


 :love:


----------



## jlmartin11 (4 Octobre 2005)

merci monsieur le portable en chef, ma batterie est reparti en sav ce matin


----------



## jugnin (17 Décembre 2005)

Ma batterie s'est bloquée pour la première fois à 99% le 1er novembre. J'ai suivi la procédure indiquée plus haut par jo_6466, le problème s'est résolu. 

Le problème est réapparu la semaine dernière, la bague est repassée au après la recharge. Mais après quelques alternances rapprochées vert/orange, la bague est de nouveau restée au orange. Mon portable n'a pas bougé du secteur de puis, et au moment où j'écris ce post, ça fait 10 minutes que je suis sur "(calcul...)", la charge est de 95,9%.

Je me demande si ce comportement ne témoigne pas d'un premier signe de faiblesse.

Mon iBook à moins de deux ans et la batterie, lors de se dernière utilisation jusqu'à l'extinction à la fac, a duré près de quatre heures en traitement de texte.

_Edit :_ Trente minutes plus tard, ça "calcule" encore, la charge est de 95,5%.


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2005)

il y a déjà un sujet dédier aux batteries ici on ferme


----------

